# Passed my first belt test today



## bMunky (Dec 10, 2005)

I was nervous as all hell, but I ended up going through everything flawlessly. I get my certificate and belt the first day of class next semester, I cant wait. I'm only a yellow belt, now I guess I'll have to start training for orange, I wont have the list till next semester but I have a blue belt list and the small circle jujitsu book by wally jay as we learn his style of danzan ryu jujitsu, so I have all the orange stuff with descriptions in the book so I can study some stuff early. I also found out sensei is gonna change up the class a little bit and start teaching strikes so that was really exciting.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2005)

congrats young warrior. Keep up the great work.

artyon: artyon: 

Terry


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats!!  Keep training hard!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations! The first is always the hardest. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations bMunky! Testing is always nerveracking but such a great feeling of accomplishment when you pass. Keep up the good training! :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats bMunky!  Keep up the good work!
artyon:artyon:


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 10, 2005)

I also train in DZR and I'm curious as to how Wally Jay's system differs from the system that I'm learning.  What did you have to do for your test?

Keep up the good work!  You'll have lots of fun with atemi!


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2005)

Outstanding!! Congradulations...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## RichK (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats, the first is the toughest as you are nervous as h*** as not knowing what to expect, but it doesn't get that much easier each time


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2005)

Congradulations!

That first belt feels soooooo good, doesn't it?


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 11, 2005)

Congratulations! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!! artyon:


----------



## bMunky (Dec 12, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I also train in DZR and I'm curious as to how Wally Jay's system differs from the system that I'm learning. What did you have to do for your test?
> 
> Keep up the good work! You'll have lots of fun with atemi!


 
I really dont know how explain that one. For are yellow belt test we had to do the whole yawara list but a lot of the moves are wally jays versions. And the way we train is different supposedly according to are sensei (she tought side by side with him for 26 years) I noticed when I look up a method online it's usually more complex and doesnt look like it would really work in real life situation and looks usually a lot different in the small circle book like momiji hazushi I know for a fact is done completely different han it is in DZR. I dont know really, I never seen an actual DZR class, sensei says she teaches the exact way wally jay teaches and every move we do is the way wally jay teaches, according to her, his techniques are more practical. But I also read his book and plan to cross train in judo to enhance my jujitsu. I dont know I havent seen any other styles of jujitsu to make a worthy comment.


----------

